# My June 1963 Coppertone Stingray Build (Finished Pics 12/12/12)



## rlhender (Dec 12, 2012)

I finished my 63 Coppertone, please let me know your thought on how close I have it to original

Thanks Rick


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2012)

How many coppertones do ya have now Rick.Your always come out great looking.Are you going to the Lebanon show in January?


----------



## rlhender (Dec 13, 2012)

vincev said:


> How many coppertones do ya have now Rick.Your always come out great looking.Are you going to the Lebanon show in January?




I lost count on the coppertone lol..I am planning on attending the show...You?

Rick


----------



## jpromo (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, looks supreme. I may have to get some measurements from you on the early 'ray bars. I think I have a pair I picked up in a bundle of stuff and wanted to make sure they were what I think they are.


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2012)

Rick,Planning on going.Hope the weather is decent.


----------



## RailRider (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

